# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش > سوال: اضافه کردن Qt به Visual Studio

## SaiadEhsan

سلام

من به تازگی تصمیم گرفتم Qt یاد بگیرم. بعد از جستجو توی نت و مطالعه بعضی راهنمایی های اولیه نسخه مناسب رو دانلود کردم از سایت مربوطه (Qt 5.4.1 برای Visual Studio 2012). فایل هایی که دانلود کردم بطور دقیق اسمشون اینه:

qt-opensource-windows-x86-msvc2012_opengl-5.4.1
qt-vs-addin-1.2.4-opensourceاول خود Qt و بعد Add-in رو نصب کردم، طبق دستوراتی که در یک فایل PDF در یکی از فروم های خود سایت Qt پیدا کردم در این مرحله باید منویی بنان Qt5 به Visual Studio اضافه شده باشه ولی وقتی من Visual Studio رو باز کردم، با خطای زیر مواجه شدم:
The Add-in 'Qt Add-in 1.2.4' failed to load or caused an exception.
Would you like to remove this Add-in?
If you choose yes, the file it was loaded from, 'D:\Program Files (x86)\Digia\Qt5VSAddin\11.0\Qt5VSAddin.AddIn', will be renamed.
Error Message: The system cannot find the file specified.


Error number: 80070002
و منویی بنام Qt5 هم وجود نداره. هر چقدر توی نت گشت زدم چیزی پیدا نکردم. بعضی جاها کلی دستور Command Prompt نوشته بودن و کلی نرم افزار مثل Perl و Python هم برای دانلود قبل از انجام این عملیات گذاشته بودن، ولی من واقعا فکر نمیکنم اگر من بخوام ++C کد بزنم با Qt اینقدر دنگ و فنگ داشته باشه (من غیر از ++C چیزی بلد نیستم در حال حاضر، ++C هم دارم یاد میگیرم).

لطفا یکی راهنماییم کنه.

----------


## ravaei

به نظر من شما اینو دانلود کنید :   Qt 5.4.1 for Windows 32-bit (MinGW 4.9.1, 856 MB) 

من خودم چند وقتی به C++‎‎‎ رو آوردم و با همین کار می کنم ورژن های VS رو هم اصلا نصب نکردم ...     ولی اگه می خوای راحت C++‎‎‎ کد نویسی کنی حتما دانلود کن و استفاده کن 

موفق باشی ... :لبخند:

----------


## SaiadEhsan

دوست عزیز ممنون از پاسخ ولی من خیلی وقته با VS کار میکنم و با محیطش راحت ترم.

نیازی به دانلود نسخه پیشنهادی هم نیست، چون Qt Creator هراه با کتابخانه ها و .. توی فایل نصبی که دانلود کردم وجود داشته و الان هم میتونم توی اون کد بزنم. ولی میخوام متصل کنم به VS که راحت تر باشم.

در هر حال ممنونم از اینکه وقت گذاشتید و پاسخ دادید، دوستان دیگه که افتخار نمیدن پاسخ بدن.

----------


## ravaei

> دوست عزیز ممنون از پاسخ ولی من خیلی وقته با VS کار میکنم و با محیطش راحت ترم.
> 
> نیازی به دانلود نسخه پیشنهادی هم نیست، چون Qt Creator هراه با کتابخانه ها و .. توی فایل نصبی که دانلود کردم وجود داشته و الان هم میتونم توی اون کد بزنم. ولی میخوام متصل کنم به VS که راحت تر باشم.
> 
> در هر حال ممنونم از اینکه وقت گذاشتید و پاسخ دادید، دوستان دیگه که افتخار نمیدن پاسخ بدن.


شما چون گفتید من فقط سی پلاس بلدم و از اونجایی که visual studio تقریبا از نسخه 2005 به بعد سی پلاس رو خیلی کم رنگ کرد ، من اصلا ذهنم به این که شما سی پلاس رو تو محیط vs  کد میزنید نرفت   و  از اونجایی که گفتید " جز سی پلاس چیزی بلد نیستم و سی پلاس رو هم تازه دارم یاد میگیرم" من فکرم به محیط های turbo c ، Borland ،code blocks رفت  واسه همون این پیشنهاد رو دادم که تو همون محیط Qt creator کد بزنید .

----------


## SaiadEhsan

> شما چون گفتید من فقط سی پلاس بلدم و از اونجایی که visual studio تقریبا از نسخه 2005 به بعد سی پلاس رو خیلی کم رنگ کرد ، من اصلا ذهنم به این که شما سی پلاس رو تو محیط vs  کد میزنید نرفت   و  از اونجایی که گفتید " جز سی پلاس چیزی بلد نیستم و سی پلاس رو هم تازه دارم یاد میگیرم" من فکرم به محیط های turbo c ، Borland ،code blocks رفت  واسه همون این پیشنهاد رو دادم که تو همون محیط Qt creator کد بزنید .


بله، حدودا 4 - 5 ماهه شروع کردم کد زنی ++C رو، و با VS هم کار کردن از همون ابتدا. در هر حال، مهم اینه که اهمیت دادید و پاسخ دادید.

----------


## omid_kma

سلام مسیری که داخلش Qt و همین طور plugin Qt نصب میشه نباید space داشته باشه
از ارورتون مشخصه که این مورد رعایت نشده
" the file it was loaded from, 'D:\Program Files (x86)\Digia\Qt5VSAddin\11.0\Qt5VSAddin.AddIn', will be renamed"

----------


## SaiadEhsan

> سلام مسیری که داخلش Qt و همین طور plugin Qt نصب میشه نباید space داشته باشه
> از ارورتون مشخصه که این مورد رعایت نشده
> " the file it was loaded from, 'D:\Program Files (x86)\Digia\Qt5VSAddin\11.0\Qt5VSAddin.AddIn', will be renamed"


سلام

ممنون از پاسخ، ولی مشکل این نیست. چون مسیر نصب Qt که فاصله نداره، مسیر نصب Add-in هم عوض کردم. مشکل حل نشد.

----------


## omid_kma

> سلام
> 
> ممنون از پاسخ، ولی مشکل این نیست. چون مسیر نصب Qt که فاصله نداره، مسیر نصب Add-in هم عوض کردم. مشکل حل نشد.


 این باگ مربوط به نسخه ویژوال استودیو شماست.  این جا  گزارش داده شده : https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTVSADDINBUG-392
یا ورژن 1.2.3 این پلاگین رو نصب کنید یا ویژوال استودیو رو به ورژن 2013 آپدیت کنید .

----------


## SaiadEhsan

> این باگ مربوط به نسخه ویژوال استودیو شماست.  این جا  گزارش داده شده : https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTVSADDINBUG-392
> یا ورژن 1.2.3 این پلاگین رو نصب کنید یا ویژوال استودیو رو به ورژن 2013 آپدیت کنید .


ممنون دوست عزیز، مشکل حل شد. :) قبلا اینجا رو دیده بودم ولی بفکر اینکه نسخه قبلیشو دانلود کنم نیافتاده بودم. بازم ممنون.

----------


## hosseinam1370

> ممنون دوست عزیز، مشکل حل شد. :) قبلا اینجا رو دیده بودم ولی بفکر اینکه نسخه قبلیشو دانلود کنم نیافتاده بودم. بازم ممنون.


تا الان کد نوشتی تو ویژال استدیو؟
تنظیمات هم انجام دادی تا هدر هارو بشناسه؟

----------


## SaiadEhsan

> تا الان کد نوشتی تو ویژال استدیو؟
> تنظیمات هم انجام دادی تا هدر هارو بشناسه؟


اگر منظورتون کد برای Qt هست، خیر.

----------


## saeedizade

یه نفر مرحله به مرحله بگه چجور qt رو به ویژوال وصل کنم

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

> یه نفر مرحله به مرحله بگه چجور qt رو به ویژوال وصل کنم


قبل از هر سوالی تحقیق کن : https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...s-%D9%88-Linux

----------

